# Tempting Ullr



## Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

I broke a sheer bolt on my snowthrower last week rendering it pretty much useless. I don't have any more and I'm thinking about not buying any new ones.

How are you tempting Ullr?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm putting my old tighty whiteys and jockstraps on a panty tree....


----------



## severine (Feb 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm putting my old tighty whiteys and jockstraps on a panty tree....


Please don't.  Really.

I better think of a good sacrifice.  The pouring rain is depressing...


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 18, 2008)

Honestly there is so much snow in most of Maine that Ullr has been quite kind this winter. I am hoping for a smooth transition into spring next month with no major thaws and if this is the case then the spring skiing at Sugarloaf/Sunday River and Saddleback will be just as good as last year.

With no more blackout dates on my Maine Pass I am looking forward to eating lots of corn in March/April and hopefully May.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2008)

Going to Florida during what is typically the best week for skiing in Northern New England....March 3rd through the 9th.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 18, 2008)

I could hurt myself....we always seem to get the best snow when I can't enjoy it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh yeah..I'm going outside..and doing my signiture dance move..The Running Man..and when I ski tomorrow after work..I'm doing a massive crotch grab spread eagle for the snow gods...expect a massive snowstorm later this week...


----------



## Paul (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll go f*^$ up my other knee. Worked last year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

Ullr is in need of some stoke..post some stoke!!!!!


----------



## severine (Feb 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'll go f*^$ up my other knee. Worked last year.


Please don't. 

Besides, I may have that covered. :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 18, 2008)

new skis were just delivered for the mrs. and me....Ullr is happy and will provide snow so i can test out my new sugar daddies!


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 18, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> There is no snow god ....



Don't say that. There is a snow god, he's just terribly vengeful. I say we go Aztec and throw a sacrifice off a mountain every night so it snows the next day.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 18, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Don't say that. There is a snow god, he's just terribly vengeful. I say we go Aztec and throw a sacrifice off a mountain every night so it snows the next day.



Know any virgins? Maybe GSS will do . . . :lol:

I cleared out the big icy snowbank in front of the house today, so it's going to snow some more and fill the space back in.


----------



## Paul (Feb 18, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Don't say that. There is a snow god, he's just terribly vengeful. I say we go Aztec and throw a sacrifice off a mountain every night so it snows the next day.





wa-loaf said:


> Know any virgins? Maybe GSS will do . . . :lol:
> 
> I cleared out the big icy snowbank in front of the house today, so it's going to snow some more and fill the space back in.



Quattro's got virgin skis, we could throw 'em in a volcano.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Late last week I ordered a new pair of powder skis online, expected to be delivered the last week of Feb.  I think that qualifies as tempting Ullr.  Thanks to me, we probably won't get another snow storm all season. :wink: 

To hell with that, I'm bullish on the remainder of this ski season.  It's been a pretty good season so far IMHO & it will get better.  Then I'll definitely be glad I ordered my powder skis in mid Feb despite the rain. :smile:


----------



## tcharron (Feb 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> I broke a sheer bolt on my snowthrower last week rendering it pretty much useless. I don't have any more and I'm thinking about not buying any new ones.
> 
> How are you tempting Ullr?



Not many can beat her.. :


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2008)

*have you burned your board today?*


----------



## bobbutts (Feb 20, 2008)

there is something big looming right around the end of the month.. many meteorologists are barking now even 7-9 days away.  something to keep an eye on


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2008)

bobbutts said:


> there is something big looming right around the end of the month.. many meteorologists are barking now even 7-9 days away.  something to keep an eye on



Hearsay:angry:, blasphemy:angry:!

Let Scott and Josh speaketh the truth!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## ckofer (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


>



Ouch!


----------



## ckofer (Feb 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Ouch!



Oh it looks much worse than it really is. Just a flesh wound.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 22, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Oh yeah .. I have had my heart ripped out and she didn't have the courtesy to use a knife at the time.. But then again that's another story...



Chicks, man...

-w


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 22, 2008)

My snowblower has been broken for 3 years.


----------

